# led light install 28 inch ariens 44cc deluxe



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

The light is a 7 inch combo flood/spot
9 to 60v dc
ip67

3200 lumen

40 watt 8 - 5 watt led 2 center and 1 on each end are spots 2 floods each side of the center 2 spots
My research shows that using a switch the light can back feed so am not using a switch
I want the light on when iam blowing snow anyway
My understanding is i do not need capacitors 

bridge rectifier 50amp 1000volt
yellow and black from stator on machine to ac plus and ac minus on the bridge rectifier

led lights dc positive and dc negative on the bridge rectifier
Leaving the stock light with connectors to hook it back up to stock if i sell the machine
Made use of the bolt on the cowl to attach 2 brackets does not effect oil fill electric starter or gas fill
Made use of another hole in the housing to attach a wire loom to hold wiring
waiting for the bridge rectifier to complete job


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Care to provide price, and link to where you bought it ? Looks very nice.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

That’s a nice big light. Although capacitors aren’t nessesary, they provide additional smoothening. The bridge rectifier will eliminate 90% of the vAC flicker, capacitors do the rest. 

I’ve found the minimum microfarad capacitors in parallel for ZERO flicker is 4400uf. You can always add them later if needed.


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

Very nice install 1132le, I like the bar lights.., cut to the chase - is running off a battery? Could I run that off my Ariens 924086?


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

aldfam4 said:


> Very nice install 1132le, I like the bar lights.., cut to the chase - is running off a battery? Could I run that off my Ariens 924086?


no battery here
5amp 60 watt on mine don't think yours has enough juice to run it unless you have the ac/dc setup stock


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

drmerdp said:


> That’s a nice big light. Although capacitors aren’t nessesary, they provide additional smoothening. The bridge rectifier will eliminate 90% of the vAC flicker, capacitors do the rest.
> 
> I’ve found the minimum microfarad capacitors in parallel for ZERO flicker is 4400uf. You can always add them later if needed.



I hope its not needed if so i have a 4700uf book marked for install


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

RIT333 said:


> Care to provide price, and link to where you bought it ? Looks very nice.



not the best reviews but we know how that goes
some have issues with the mount i had no issues 

the light looks/feels like good quality
it was very bright when i hooked it up to car battery lit up my entire blowing area plus some

https://www.amazon.com/Yodoko-Driving-Off-Road-Lighting-Warranty/dp/B01N4S8PUR/ref=asc_df_B01N4S8PUR/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=241895364904&hvpos=1o1&hvnetw=g&hvrand=17235650063949798365&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9001923&hvtargid=pla-568948816453&psc=1


----------



## jtreveloni (Dec 21, 2018)

1132le, 

I assume you have no hand warmers (2.5A/30W) installed? Did you disconnect the 20W (1.66A) halogen bulb? Otherwise those + your 40W light would put you over budget the 5A (60W) stator budget. I upgraded my Ariens Platinum 30 SHO 414cc and replaced the Halogen with LED and added a 2K Lumen (1.5A/20W) LED light. With all lights + hand warmers on I'm still under the 5A limit. I took a bunch of measurements and documented that you can download on the Ariens forum below. I also used a AC/DC module, not discrete rectifier+caps for a easier solution.

https://www.snowblowerforum.com/for...ariens-platinum-30-sho-led-light-upgrade.html


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

jtreveloni said:


> 1132le,
> 
> I assume you have no hand warmers (2.5A/30W) installed? Did you disconnect the 20W (1.66A) halogen bulb? Otherwise those + your 40W light would put you over budget the 5A (60W) stator budget. I upgraded my Ariens Platinum 30 SHO 414cc and replaced the Halogen with LED and added a 2K Lumen (1.5A/20W) LED light. With all lights + hand warmers on I'm still under the 5A limit. I took a bunch of measurements and documented that you can download on the Ariens forum below. I also used a AC/DC module, not discrete rectifier+caps for a easier solution.
> 
> https://www.snowblowerforum.com/for...ariens-platinum-30-sho-led-light-upgrade.html


Well done jtreveloni, nicely documented too! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

jtreveloni said:


> 1132le,
> 
> I assume you have no hand warmers (2.5A/30W) installed? Did you disconnect the 20W (1.66A) halogen bulb? Otherwise those + your 40W light would put you over budget the 5A (60W) stator budget. I upgraded my Ariens Platinum 30 SHO 414cc and replaced the Halogen with LED and added a 2K Lumen (1.5A/20W) LED light. With all lights + hand warmers on I'm still under the 5A limit. I took a bunch of measurements and documented that you can download on the Ariens forum below. I also used a AC/DC module, not discrete rectifier+caps for a easier solution.
> 
> https://www.snowblowerforum.com/for...ariens-platinum-30-sho-led-light-upgrade.html



I have the cheap china heated grips 10 watts each if need be can be switched on max rpm 3825 rpm
bypassing stock light
I looked at doing the led in the stock housing but went this route
I Have a nice 3 inch round combo amber strobe from the backside



Great setup and writeup you have on a beast of a machine


----------



## jtreveloni (Dec 21, 2018)

I really wanted to put on a beast of a LED light bar but with the power hog hand warmers I'm limited. Awesome info. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

jtreveloni said:


> I really wanted to put on a beast of a LED light bar but with the power hog hand warmers I'm limited. Awesome info. Thanks for sharing.


I’ve found that most led pod lights draw less then they are rated for. So you usually have a little more leeway. 

I like to baseline test the unloaded voltage then use test leads with alligator clips to connect a combination of lamps and check for minimum voltage.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

bridge rectifier showed up today from china ordered dec 17 shipped 21st here jan 9 19 days after ship not bad
shout out to dauntee for the link to it for $1.25


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

Finished led install today
there is a hole behind the plastic ariens front cover perfect for the bridge rectifier no need to drill a hole
I have no flicker at max rpm with no capactors i will fire it up after dark and check with grips on and off plus see how it looks at idle

to recap
positive and neg from the led light go to dc pos and dc neg on the bridge
positive yellow and black negative from the engine go to ac part of the bridge either corner
no switch
no fuse
wired the heated grips to ac side of the bridge
left connectors on the light pigtail to rewire back to stock halogen if i decide to return to factory setup
we will see if the light burns out from dirty dc


night test

no flicker at idle or max rpm

no change in brightness idle or full throttle
no change grips on or off


----------

